
Bitcoin is Dangerous for Consumers so What is It Good For - rebelidealist
http://charlesz.quora.com/Bitcoin-is-Dangerous-for-Consumers-so-What-is-It-Good-For
======
PaulHoule
Some people invest in gold because they like the idea of hyperdeflation, like
Goldfinger in the James Bond movie.

They're hoping everything will go to hell, the whole economy will switch to
the gold standard, the price of gold will go up 1000x and they'll be the
brilliant insightful people who profit.

The trouble with that scenario is that a few lead slugs can put an end to you.

Some bitcoiners believe in an attenuated version of that scenario which is
technophillic, so the idea of a system in "which numbers we trust" fits into a
strange ideology.

